# [OT]Gentoo deve essere più facile

## SilverXXX

Nessuno ha mai pensato a personalizzare le applicazioni gentoo, oltre a xmms? Lasciando stare per il momento cosa come temi e simili, non sarebbe comodo che emrgendo kde o gnome (e altri), magari usando una use apposita, ti metta le applicazioni grafiche per l'utilizzo di emerge, come kentoo per kde e porthole per gnome? E per i temi si potrebbero fare basandosi sul look vincitore del concorso per il sito, no?

----------

## gutter

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Nessuno ha mai pensato a personalizzare le applicazioni gentoo, oltre a xmms? Lasciando stare per il momento cosa come temi e simili, non sarebbe comodo che emrgendo kde o gnome (e altri), magari usando una use apposita, ti metta le applicazioni grafiche per l'utilizzo di emerge, come kentoo per kde e porthole per gnome? 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 

 

Non mi pare che sia molto utile usare una USE per inserire dei programmi a seconda del WM o IDE. Anche perchè le USE nascono per un altro uso.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> E per i temi si potrebbero fare basandosi sul look vincitore del concorso per il sito, no?

 

Ancora la transizione non è stata effettuata e quindi ..... apsettiamo. 

Se vuoi cimentarti nella creazione di temi ben venga   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non mi pare che sia molto utile usare una USE per inserire dei programmi a seconda del WM o IDE. Anche perchè le USE nascono per un altro uso.

 

infatte anche secondo me inutile per questo motivo. Non mi piace quando si iniziano a mischiare le cose

----------

## SilverXXX

Qiello delle use era solo un esempio, comunque effetivamente non sono fatte per quello; comunque pensavo che, magari, una maggiore integrazione dei tool grafici (kentoo e porthole) potrebbe avvicinare gli utenti meno esperti, forse.

Per il tema, adesso cerco di dare un'occhiata ese riesco a combinare qualcosa (anche se non ho mai provato)

----------

## =DvD=

Gli utenti meno esperti è bene che stiano alla larga fino a che non hanno voglia vera di imparare, esperienza personale.

----------

## SilverXXX

Per certi versi hai ragione dvd, ma se si vuole davvero avvicinare linux alla normale utenza desktop, da qualche parte bisogna partire.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Comunque non vedo il problema... se l'utente meno esperto vuole i tool grafici basta che scriva "emerge porthole" (o quello che vuole) ed è fatta....esattamente la stessa cosa che ha fatto per installare tutto il resto del sistema

E poi c'è già la distribuzione user friendly per eccellenza (mandrake); gentoo invece recupera su mandrake per quanto riguarda il supporto fornito dagli splendidi howto e dal forum   :Very Happy: 

Piuttosto molti utenti (anche esperti) non si avvicinano a gentoo per la lunghezza e la complessità della fase di installazione (non tutti volgliono passare giorni a compilare, e debian si installa in mezz'ora se hai una banda come quelle fornite dall'università   :Wink:  )

D'altra parte gentoo è basata sui sorgenti... quindi bene o male è una scelta che l'utente deve fare. Non si può creare la distribuzione universale che vada bene a tutti quanti!

----------

## hardskinone

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per il tema, adesso cerco di dare un'occhiata ese riesco a combinare qualcosa (anche se non ho mai provato)

 

Esiste gia' un set di icone (abbastanca carino ed intonato con gentoo imho). Qui. C'e' anche il link dalla homepage.

----------

## federico

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Per certi versi hai ragione dvd, ma se si vuole davvero avvicinare linux alla normale utenza desktop, da qualche parte bisogna partire.

 

Iniziando dal far capire agli utenti che il pc e' una macchina complessa e' che non e' vero che e' tutto facile   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

http://www.soft-land.org/cgi-bin/doc.pl?doc=commenti/winux&tpl=commenti

Fede

----------

## SilverXXX

Ã© giusto che un utente si debba mettere di voglia ad imparare, e non che provi una qualunque distro linux 5 minuti, non riesca a fare qualcosa e dopo si lamenti inutilmente; perÃ² non Ã¨ possibile che per installare uno stupidissimo driver uno debba per forza avere i sorgenti del kernel, saper compilare dei sorgenti e mettere a posto del codice (puÃ² capitare anche se Ã¨ raro). Per installare un driver dovrebbe essere sufficente, eccetto magari per kernel molto nuovi, cliccare due volte sul file fornito col cd o dal sito, non dover fare cinquantamila giri e passare ore su google come capito a volte. In piÃ¹ c'Ã¨ la non uniformita dei formati di installazione, che non aiuta molto le case produttrici di hw e sw. Ci sarÃ  sempre la possibilitÃ  di fare tutto "a manina", ma secondo me si dovrebbero dare anche mezzi piÃ¹ semplici (lasciando stare mandrake, che quando la usavo era un calvario). Secondo me Attivissimo ha ragione, anche se su diversi aspetti esagera, come quando parla della comunitÃ  linux, chiusa e aristocratica; mi sembra che qui,come altrove, siamo disposti ad accogliere chiunque voglia dedicare un minimo di tempo ed impegno. E scusate per il post lungo, ma credo ci volesse.

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

quello che dice la risposta ad attivissimo è veramente fuori di senno secondo me...

ognuno usa il computer come gli pare per quello che gli pare (questo è lo spirito di GNU che ha dato origine a tutto) non è che se uno è un programmatore può usare il computer e gli altri usino la playstation perchè sono degli incapaci... nessuno "nasce imparato" e quindi secondo il ragionamento di cui sopra nessuno dovrebbe usare un computer... veramente stupida come affermazione  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> ognuno usa il computer come gli pare per quello che gli pare (questo è lo spirito di GNU che ha dato origine a tutto) non è che se uno è un programmatore può usare il computer e gli altri usino la playstation perchè sono degli incapaci... nessuno "nasce imparato" e quindi secondo il ragionamento di cui sopra nessuno dovrebbe usare un computer... 

 

Non mi sembra che sia la stessa cosa di:

 *il cantastorie della Sala Macchine wrote:*   

> Ora, quando si usa un computer (o ogni altro strumento) per il proprio lavoro, bisognerebbe essere in grado di utilizzarlo. Questo vale per qualunque strumento. Provatevi ad usare un tornio a controllo numerico senza nessuna preparazione e vediamo come ve la cavate. Il guaio e' che tutti pretendono di usare un computer, mentre solo chi ne ha un vero motivo usa un tornio.

 

In poche parole, se vuoi usare un computer devi metterti nell'ordine di idee che prima devi impararare ad usarlo.

----------

## Manuelixm

Concordo in pieno con randomaze e attivissimo, anche se mi trovo nel gruppo degli incapaci (intendo utenti che per ora non sanno nulla), ma con tanta voglia di imparare, è questo che porta all'evoluzione, non la pappa pronta. Per questo c'è M$ e altre distro più semplici.

----------

## randomaze

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Concordo in pieno con randomaze e attivissimo

 

Ti annuncio ufficialmente che hai perso il filo della discussione  :Rolling Eyes: 

...mea culpa che non ho specificato che citavo la risposta ad attivissimo e non attivissimo...

Annuncio a tutti che siamo assolutamente OT ma che la discussione é interessante (se non sconfina in un flame!)

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non mi sembra che sia la stessa cosa di:
> 
>  *il cantastorie della Sala Macchine wrote:*   Ora, quando si usa un computer (o ogni altro strumento) per il proprio lavoro, bisognerebbe essere in grado di utilizzarlo. Questo vale per qualunque strumento. Provatevi ad usare un tornio a controllo numerico senza nessuna preparazione e vediamo come ve la cavate. Il guaio e' che tutti pretendono di usare un computer, mentre solo chi ne ha un vero motivo usa un tornio. 
> ...

 

E' questo il succo del discorso! Bravo Randomaze. Il pc, anche se l'altro sistema operativo vorrebbe farcelo credere, non e' un giocattolo e per usarlo bene devi mettere in conto che dovrai capire prima come funziona.

----------

## SilverXXX

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E' questo il succo del discorso! Bravo Randomaze. Il pc, anche se l'altro sistema operativo vorrebbe farcelo credere, non e' un giocattolo e per usarlo bene devi mettere in conto che dovrai capire prima come funziona.

 

E su questo sono pienamente d'accordo, ma da questo a dover mettere le mani nel codice di un driver, secondo me, ce ne passa. Poi chi non vuole addentrarsi nella materia, non deve chiedere cose extrapersonalizzate, o ottimizzazioni particolari, ma deve avere la possibilità di fare tutto; ovviamente questo è solo il mio parere, ma dovete tenere conto anche di chi non ha abbastanza tempo da dedicare al pc e all'informatica.

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

è ovvio che io non posso usare un tornio perchè non ne sono capace, ma se permetti c'è un abisso tra l'usare un tornio e un computer....  quello che voglio dire è che se all'utente del computer interessa usare un computer SOLO per l'email, internet, i videogames, i divx etcc è LIBERISSIMO di farlo, il computer non è solo uno strumento di lavoro dal mio punto di vista (visto che non sono nè un programmatore, nè un amministratore di rete etcc), ma anche uno strumento di conoscenza, divertimento e mille altre cose... 

se poi uno vuole l'interfaccia grafica per gestire la propria rete o un firewall sono solo problemi di chi usa il computer che, come dice l'autore della risposta, perde molto in funzionalità e mille altre cose e questo è uno dei motivi che mi ha spinto ad abbandonare definitavamente windoze...

e uno dei cardini fondamentali del pensiero stallmaniano è "chi accende il computer dev'essere libero da farci quello che vuole" e non è detto che per farci quello che vuole gli sia necessaria una conoscenza immediata del computer stesso

----------

## federico

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> un computer....  quello che voglio dire è che se all'utente del computer interessa usare un computer SOLO per l'email, internet, i videogames, i divx etcc è LIBERISSIMO di farlo, il computer 

 

Purtroppo tali utenti si sentono altrettanto LIBERISSIMI di lamentarsi quando beccano un virus, quando qualcosa non funziona, quando non sanno far funzionare qualcosa. E nella loro liberta' PRETENDONO da noi altri (utenti maggiormente esperti) le soluzioni ai loro problemi.

E' in quest'ottica che va letta quella pagina.

Cmq questo discorso non è in relazione col topic del discorso quindi io chiuderei qui.

----------

## randomaze

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> e uno dei cardini fondamentali del pensiero stallmaniano è "chi accende il computer dev'essere libero da farci quello che vuole" e non è detto che per farci quello che vuole gli sia necessaria una conoscenza immediata del computer stesso

 

Un pò come dire che per inviare una lettera cartacea non é necessario sapere  che occorre metterla in una busta con sopra l'indirizzo del destinatario...

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

è diverso... non si possono fare questi esempi e poi generalizzare perchè in qualsiasi caso per fare qualcosa ci vuole una conoscenza di base (saper accendere il computer, saper usare il mouse e la tastiera etcc)... e un computer con windows oggi come oggi non richiede nessun particolare studio di programmazione o di sottosistemi etcc... certo è un discorso diverso per quanto riguarda l'utilizzo di Linux

----------

## Cazzantonio

A parte il fatto che tutti questi post starebbero meglio in un thread dal titolo "il pc deve essere facile?" direi che siamo IT visto che il 95% dei post tratta appunto di questo... (si tratta di editare il titolo   :Very Happy:  ).

Per quanto riguarda la discussione... beh, non vedo il problema!

A seconda del tipo di utilizzo che facico del computer avrò bisogno di diversi strumenti... e ogni strumento deve adattarsi alle capacità delle persone per le quali è ideato

Per l'utonto (chiamialolo così l'utente "medio") ci sono tante distribuzioni linux "facili" come mandrake, e anche knoppix (facile non è sempre sinonimo di inefficiente, occhio). Per l'utente navigato invece ci sono distribuzioni un tantino più complesse ma decisamente più adatte alle sue aspettative (gentoo?)

Non capisco perchè si debba sempre pretendere che una distribuzione riesca a soddisfare tutti i target di utenti... ce ne sono tante e ognuno sceglie quella che preferisce! Se una risulta troppo complessa/difficile/pallosa da gestire se ne cerca una diversa

Con questo non voglio dire che un noob non deve avvicinarsi a distribuzioni come gentoo (anche perchè io non mi considero certo un "guru" di linux!)... anzi, se vuole imparare davvero penso sia la strada giusta!; solo sia coerente con la sua scelta! L'hai scelta difficile... e ora lavora!

----------

## SilverXXX

Che dite, cambio il titolo?

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> A parte il fatto che tutti questi post starebbero meglio in un thread dal titolo "il pc deve essere facile?" direi che siamo IT visto che il 95% dei post tratta appunto di questo... (si tratta di editare il titolo   ).
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la discussione... beh, non vedo il problema!
> 
> A seconda del tipo di utilizzo che facico del computer avrò bisogno di diversi strumenti... e ogni strumento deve adattarsi alle capacità delle persone per le quali è ideato
> ...

 

quoto (già fatto dehee) in pieno

----------

## randomaze

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Che dite, cambio il titolo?

 

IMHO si... magari con "Gentoo deve essere facile" per risucire ad adattarlo a tutti i post  :Wink: 

Abbastanza concode sul discorso delle distribuizioni con il differente target... resto comunque dell'idea che per ogni Sistema Operativo (ma anche per il videoregistratore) é il caso di leggere il manuale, a prescindere dalla facilità d'uso!

----------

## SilverXXX

Adesso cambio il titolo.

Comunque, premettendo che sono d'accordo che bisogna leggere il manuale prima di utilizzare qualcosa, secondo me si deve poter fare qualunque cosa con qualunqe distro; così come posso mettere apache + mysql su mdk (cosa che non farei mai, ma posso), deve essere possibile semplificare l'amministrazione di sistema per ogni distro, poi se uno vuole può sempre andare a modificare i file di testo. Però alcuni sono piuttosto complessi e non molto chiari anche per chi non è alle prime armi, e non auita le interfacce grafiche a modificare i file senza impedire all'utente di toccarli. Per esempio, sotto fedora se fai modifiche a mano ad alcuni file, i tool grafici non funzionano più. Forse se adottassero un formato migliore, come xml, sarebbe più semplice lavorare con i file di configurazione.

----------

## motaboy

1) Adesso per prendere l'esempio dei drivers.

Secondo me, un

```

emerge nvidia-kernel

```

o un

```

emerge ipw2100

```

Se non c'é l'ebuild per il tuo driver puoi sempre scriverlo e postarlo in un bug report.

Non sono proprio difficilissimi. E non devi vivere su google...

2) Ho messo nel portage tree anche "guitoo" se siete interessati.

Resto personalmente dell'idea che le gui per portage allo stato attuale siano comode per fare delle ricerche degli ebuild disponibili ma non siano ancora valide per effettuare la cosa piú importante, ossia l'aggiornamento del sistema.

3) RTFM!!!

----------

## sorchino

Mah, mi son letto il post e la mia opinione non è quella di dover rendere per forza linux (o per lo meno gentoo) semplice, in modo che anche il bambino pacioccoso con le mani unte può installarsela clickando qua e là.

Per questo target di utenti ci son altre distro quali mandrake, fedora, suse o quello che volete. Perchè includere tool grafici simili in gentoo? Chi non ha voglia di imparare/studiare e vuole una distro con 3 click e in 10 minuti usi quelle fatte in quel modo. E' anche giusto che chi si sbatte di più abbia poi un risultato probabilmente migliore.

Poi altro cosa che volevo precisare.

Molti vedono gli utonti come un danno solo perchè bisogna poi sistemare loro il computer, mi sembra.

Ma pensate un po' ai vari worm circolati negli ultimi tempi, la colpa di chi è? Si, m$ le patch le ha rilasciate mesi prima e se qualcuno avesse aggiornato il suo sistema non si sarebbero mai diffusi.

Ma guarda un po' ora con una macchina windows bastano 30 secondi online per beccarsi peste, rabbia, malaria e quello che vi pare.

Ok a questa comunità non creerà incubi notturni, però c'è da considerare che questo proliferare di worm ha creato grosse perdite per l'economia mondiale (questo perchè anche i sysadmin spesso sono più utonti del bambino pacioccoso).

Tutto questo per dire cosa? Che secondo me chi il computer non sa usarlo NON DEVE usarlo. Voi guidereste la macchina in autostrada tra milioni di automobilisti senza patente?

----------

## randomaze

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Forse se adottassero un formato migliore, come xml, sarebbe più semplice lavorare con i file di configurazione.

 

A parte che reputo XML scomodissimo per i file di configurazione, e che apache usa comunque quel formato, faccio notare che molti programmi esistono da prima che ci fosse la pretesa di far diventare Unix "user frendly". Il top in materia di configurazione continua ad essere sendmail.

E comunque si parlava di desktop, apache e mysql non sono esattamente programmi desktop  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

@ [Alexi_Laiho]

Mi sembra un po' troppo drastica come affermazione...

Il computer è un oggetto, non una religione

Penso che come tutti gli oggetti può essere destinato a vari usi, professionale, ludico, passatempo, internet, etc... (consideriamo anche che una percentuale notevole del traffico internet è porno! E che il porno sta trascinano l'evoluzione della tecnologia come sostengono alcuni su punto informatico   :Wink:  )

E non sta bene andare a dire alla gente cosa farci con le cose che hanno regolarmente aquistato e si tengono in casa loro... non è questa la filosofia che ha mosso GNU?

Inoltre la trasmissione di qualsivoglia dato è "comunicazione", e ritengo che la libertà di comunicare sia più importante delle fobie di sicurezza e professionalità di alcuni (restano valide le regole base della comunicazione però... se mi mandi a cacare ti rispondo!   :Laughing:  )

----------

## sorchino

Non dico che ognuno debba sapersi codare il proprio kernel.

Parlo di una formazione base dell'utente, un qualcosa simile alla patente automobilistica.

Presa la patente b, dubito qualcuno possa andare a gareggiare in formula 1 o progettare un motore rivoluzionario o chissà cosa.

Sono nozioni basilari che servono ad usare l'automobile senza creare danni sia a sè stessi che al prossimo.

Stessa cosa che auspicherei io per il computer.

Non mi sembra poi così drastico infondo...

----------

## randomaze

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> Parlo di una formazione base dell'utente, un qualcosa simile alla patente automobilistica.
> 
> ...
> 
> Stessa cosa che auspicherei io per il computer.
> ...

 

Il ragionamento fila ma meglio non parlare di "patenti per il cumputer" perché mi verrebbe in mente qualcosa....

----------

## nick_spacca

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> Non dico che ognuno debba sapersi codare il proprio kernel.
> 
> Parlo di una formazione base dell'utente, un qualcosa simile alla patente automobilistica.
> 
> (..)

 

Sono perfettamente d'accordo!!! Io sono convinto che se si vuole giocare e andare su internet e' MOOOOLTO + conveniente per tutti comprare la Play o simile, che guarda caso permette anche di vedere i Dvd...

Se poi uno prende un computer, e' OVVIO che puo' farne cio' che vuole...ma un minimo di preparazione serve!!! 

Tutto questo IMHO   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A parte che reputo XML scomodissimo per i file di configurazione, e che 

 

Potrebbe non essere comodo all'occhio umano ma gia' in alcuni programmi esistono dei front-end configurativi. Dal punto di vista programmativo e' comodo avere uno standard per elaborare dei file di configurazione e da la possibilita' a programmi diversi di interagire sugli stessi file con routine che sono alla portata di tutti   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Potrebbe non essere comodo all'occhio umano ma gia' in alcuni programmi esistono dei front-end configurativi. Dal punto di vista programmativo e' comodo avere uno standard per elaborare dei file di configurazione e da la possibilita' a programmi diversi di interagire sugli stessi file con routine che sono alla portata di tutti  

 

Ti faccio notare che per come la presenti tu va bene anche il registro di configurazione di windows, piuttosto che una tabella mysql o un file di testo con caratteri cirillici, infatti se c'é uno standard per i files di configurazione e programmi visuali che capiscono lo standard va tutto bene...

Ma lo standard non c'é, a meno di non riscrivere da zero i programmi.

----------

## federico

Saro' bastardo ma se sei un niubbo devi essere trattato come tale, e non e' giusto nei confronti di tutti gli altri che si sbattono per mantenere buoni i sistemi che tu niubbo arrivi e fai quel cavolo che vuoi danneggiando potenzialmente me.

Vi faccio un esempio, tempo fa non so quale worm intaso' la rete fastweb e tale worm comunicava su alcune porte tra cui la 5000. Gli utenti fastweb sono  per quanti ne conosco io in gran parte incompetenti informatici e iniziarono coi loro allegri pc windows a scambiarsi ingenti quantita' di dati tanto che fastweb per porre rimedio alla cosa se ne usci' con la mitica idea di chiudere la porta 5000 su tutti i router.

Il risultato fu che alcune vpn che avevo sui server di sideralis che giravano sulla porta di default -la 5000- vennero interrotte bloccando cosi' un servizio che stavo erogando.

Questo non e' corretto, l'utente ha oltrepassato la sua liberta' di comunicare bloccando la liberta' di altri di comunicare e come tale andava staccato dalla rete e non bloccata la porta.

La societa' ha seguito un idea secondo la quale non e' colpa di nessuno, gli utenti non potevano saperve, non potevano evitarlo...

L'utente poteva saperlo e poteva evitarlo, era solo troppo ignorante per poterlo fare e come tale andava segato come un ramo morto che ammazza la pianta (UUUUuu trucidooOOOOo)

Ora a parte il tono un po' da film che ho usato che fa ridere anche me se lo rileggo, il concetto e' abbastanza chiaro; non si tratta di poveri utenti ignari ma si tratta di persone che con la loro incompetenza rischiano di provocare dann a terzi.

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti faccio notare che per come la presenti tu va bene anche il registro di configurazione di windows, piuttosto che una tabella mysql o un file di testo con caratteri cirillici, infatti se c'é uno standard per i files di configurazione e programmi visuali che capiscono lo standard va tutto bene...
> 
> Ma lo standard non c'é, a meno di non riscrivere da zero i programmi.

 

Si hai ragione, stavo valutando la quantita' di programmi che stanno abbracciando XML come linguaggio per i file di configurazione su linux, condandone diversi tra i piu' recenti.

----------

## SilverXXX

A parte che con xml volevo solo fare un esempio, secondo me una volta che si è capita la sintassi di un dato tipo di file xml, modificarlo anche a mano non è così complesso, e validarlo avendo il file di definizione per controllare se è giusto è una ca@@ata; quindi pensavo che come file per le configurazioni fosse piuttosto adatto, poi ognuno la pensa come vuole.

@ randomaze: a volte può capitare di dover riscrivere un programma da capo, per migliorarlo, perchè magari la struttura precedente del programma ha raggiunto il suo "limite", per capirci.

@ federico: quali programmi usano xml?

----------

## randomaze

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> @ randomaze: a volte può capitare di dover riscrivere un programma da capo, per migliorarlo, perchè magari la struttura precedente del programma ha raggiunto il suo "limite", per capirci.

 

Certo, tuttavia non sono molti programmi che vengono riscritti da zero. sia nel mondo OpenSource e sia in quello commerciale, per vari motivi.

Ma anche quando questo accade sono pochissimi coloro che cambiano radicalmente il meccanismo di configurazione, perché é vero che gli amministratori di sistema fondamentalmente sono pigri, e tale pigrizia é tanto più vera quando si tratta di cambiare cose imparate negli anni...

Poi, per chi usa ambienti pensati per il desktop esistono già meccanismo di gestione centralizzata (KDE Control Center e gconf, mi pare...), per chi usa programmi "server" la cosa é profondamente differente, ma i motivi sono vari, non ultima la portabilità degli stessi programmi.

----------

## federico

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> @ federico: quali programmi usano xml?

 

Alcuni tra quelli che uso io sono xfce4, gaim (ed altri jabber client), pan, openoffice, abiword, nautilus, sylpheed  ed altri...

Per questo affermavo che e' diffuso come stile...

----------

## =DvD=

Se prendi un pc esso ti fa diventare un tecnico se hai una minima voglia di imparare e se non sei defic(i)ente. Nel senso che tira e mena ha sempre bisogno di manutenzione sia linux che windows.

Se vuoi una scatoletta che funzioni, come lo è un hifi per esempio (con l'hifi non devi formattare, o essere un tecnico per usarlo) allora prendi un apple.

Quello è una scatola, simile a un pc, ma che non è un pc perchè non da tutti i problemi di un pc.

Resto dell'idea che per certe cose sia ipocrisia e utopia pretendere che siano alla portata di tutti.

Prima di guidare ci vuole la patente, prima di pilotare un  aereo pure, prima di usare l tornio è bene che tu ti faccia insegnare o tu legga un po.

Un tornio che usa anche un bambino è inutile per chi ci deve lavorare sul serio, sarebbe troppo semplice.

Chi ha voglia e cervello impara.

Poi lascio a voi decidere se ciò si applica anche a gentoo.

Ma che ho detto!! =D

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *federico wrote:*   

> Saro' bastardo ma se sei un niubbo devi essere trattato come tale, e non e' giusto nei confronti di tutti gli altri che si sbattono per mantenere buoni i sistemi che tu niubbo arrivi e fai quel cavolo che vuoi danneggiando potenzialmente me.

 

Basta aspettare un po'...

Fai un po' te: il calcolatore è entrato nelle case della gente da una ventina d'anni, internet come fenomeno di massa da una decina

Non puoi pretendere che tutti nascano e volino. Fai conto che noi stiamo all'utente comune come uno che sa scrivere nei confronti di un analfabeta

Indubbiamente l'analfabeta dovrà imparare a scrivere (anche se più probabilmente saranno i suoi figli a farlo) ma proprio per questo non puoi isolarlo dai computer veri

Un po' come se cento anni fa avessero preteso che chi non sapeva scrivere non potesse acquistare carta e penna... dove vuoi che ipari, sulla sabbia?

----------

## sorchino

@Cazzantonio

Un analfabeta che compra carte e penna e poi fa scarabocchi nei fogli non danneggia gli altri.

Io, ti ripeto, non pretendo che tutti sappiano usarlo bene il pc.

Bastano delle nozioni base, regole comportamentali, il minimo per non danneggiare gli altri.

----------

## ilPellegrino

 *Quote:*   

> Se vuoi una scatoletta che funzioni, come lo è un hifi per esempio (con l'hifi non devi formattare, o essere un tecnico per usarlo) allora prendi un apple.

 

Voglio ricordare che apple ha su un sistema Unix-like.

Personalmente credo che Gentoo sia abbastanza potente da poter soddisfare anche gli "utonti". Ci sono solo alcuni processi da semplificare (come l'installazione), senza pero' cambiare lo stato attuale.

Cioe' andrebbe creato un LiveCD (chiamato easyGentoo per esempio) che renda l'installazione piu' semplice, magari senza obbligare a ricompilare tutto ma usando i pacchetti precompilati.

Poi si potrebbe semplificare il processo di installazione dei drivers, cooperando se e' il caso con gli altri progetti nel mondo Open che gia' si occupano di questo processo.

Intanto altri progetti potrebbero creare un "Gentoo Control Panel", simile per semplicita' a YaST o MandrakeControlCenter, da dove controllare l'intero sistema.

Per quelli che sono contrari a far usare Gentoo agli "utonti", voglio dire che molti utenti passeranno a Gentoo dopo essersi fatti le ossa su Mandrake e company, ma la maggior parte continuera' ad usare la distro che sanno usare meglio.

Introdurre Gentoo alle masse potrebbe giovare anche ai super-esperi, in quanto avrebbero una base di tester decisamente maggiore di prima. Certo incompetente, ma sempre una base maggiore. E questo non e' male.

Spero di non avervi annoiato con un post tanto lungo, ma credo che Gentoo per le masse sia un argomento importante.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ilPellegrino wrote:*   

> Cioe' andrebbe creato un LiveCD (chiamato easyGentoo per esempio) che renda l'installazione piu' semplice, magari senza obbligare a ricompilare tutto ma usando i pacchetti precompilati.

 

C'e' gia' vidalinux

----------

## Raffo

nn sono d'accordo sul semplificare gentoo. ci sono gli strumenti per farlo, ma di standard deve rimanere com'è. è proprio bella quella difficoltà iniziale che ti fa capire che le cose sono in salita da quel momento in poi, ma che si apprenderanno tante cose utili. e dopo un po' si avranno conoscenze accettabili per saper gestire un sistema operativo (cosa che con mandrake nn sapevo fare). poi la libertà immensa di personalizzazione che offre gentoo andrebbe persa per una standardizzazione (che per certi aspetti fa solo male). gentoo va bene così com'è. chi vuole una distro facilotta che però vale poco o niente deve (imho ovviamente) guardare da un'altra parte...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> nn sono d'accordo sul semplificare gentoo. ci sono gli strumenti per farlo, ma di standard deve rimanere com'è. 

 

Secondo me non ci deve essere uno standard ma solo delle scelte

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Secondo me non ci deve essere uno standard ma solo delle scelte

 

ok per le scelte, ma entrerebbe ogni scelta in un solo live cd?? nn credo...quindi la situazione migliore è come adesso, un live cd solo modalità testuale e uno che sarebbe quello di vidalinux in pratica....

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ilPellegrino wrote:*   

> Poi si potrebbe semplificare il processo di installazione dei drivers, cooperando se e' il caso con gli altri progetti nel mondo Open che gia' si occupano di questo processo.

 

faccio notare che esiste da parecchio HAL come standard per la progettazione di driver per l'hardware, ed è uno standard attualmente adottato anche da MS per il suo Windows della serie Professional...

la cosa buffa è che questo standard è nato come standard per sistemi UNIX, ma attualmente nessuno del mondo *NIX ne fa uso (solo Xorg ha di recente deciso di adottarlo come API base per la gestione dei driver video, e sarà implementato nella prossima release, quindi, almeno per i driver video, avremo qualcosa in stile "installazione microsoft" :Question: )

quindi la mia opinione è: è inutile inventarsi l'acqua calda

per saperne di + sull'agomento:

- http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/hal

- http://ometer.com/hardware.html

----------

## randomaze

 *ilPellegrino wrote:*   

> Per quelli che sono contrari a far usare Gentoo agli "utonti", voglio dire che molti utenti passeranno a Gentoo dopo essersi fatti le ossa su Mandrake e company, ma la maggior parte continuera' ad usare la distro che sanno usare meglio.

 

Mi sfugge un dettaglio... perché obbligare chiunque a passare a gentoo? Se qualcuno vuole la distro é qui, se qualcuno si sente limitato con quello che usa (come era capitato a me) può guardare oltre e puntare a una distribuzione che permetta di scegliere.

Dato che ogni cosa ha i sui pro e i suoi contro dare la possibilità di scelta va a discapito della facilità d'uso. Tuttavia (IMHO) il rapporto possibilitaDiScelta/FacilitaDUso che offre gentoo é stupendo.

 *Quote:*   

> Introdurre Gentoo alle masse potrebbe giovare anche ai super-esperi, in quanto avrebbero una base di tester decisamente maggiore di prima. Certo incompetente, ma sempre una base maggiore. E questo non e' male.

 

Una base di tester per cosa? I singoli applicativi sono già testati "dalle masse" perché presenti in tutte le distribuzioni, poi il fatto che vengano compilati con emerge o instalalti con rpm é una questione di opinioni...  anzi, ho molti meno problemi con emerge che con gli altri strani tool.

----------

## sorchino

randomaze quoto tutto quello che hai detto, dall'ultimo al primo post  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _sys/sid

Io sono passato a Gentoo proprio perche' dicevano che era difficile...   :Very Happy: 

piu' le cose sono difficili, piu' si impara...

Se la portiamo a livelli delle altre distro (semplici) allora converrebbe usare addirittura Mandrake che a me' sembra molto bella...

W la compilazione.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *_sys/sid wrote:*   

> Io sono passato a Gentoo proprio perche' dicevano che era difficile...  

 

Questa e' una affermazione imho sbagliata

----------

## _sys/sid

@fedeliallalinea: Perche' ??? Secondo me' piu' le cose sono difficili, piu' si impara...

per voi non e' cosi ???

Io dall'installazione di gentoo, ho imparato molto...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ma non e' difficile se segui la guida all'installazione. Spiegano tutto per bene e' solo che bisogna avere un attimo piu' di pazienza

----------

## _sys/sid

Se non si ha una buona conoscenza di Linux e la si paragona all'installazione di Mandrake... Diventa Difficile (anche se non lo e')

----------

## shev

 *_sys/sid wrote:*   

> @fedeliallalinea: Perche' ??? Secondo me' piu' le cose sono difficili, piu' si impara...

 

Penso intendesse dire che secondo lui Gentoo non è difficile, è un falso mito diffuso da chi gentoo non l'ha mai usata. O se non era questo che intendeva, è quello che credo io  :Razz: 

/me che tornerebbe ai tempi in cui i computer erano usati da chi ne aveva bisogno realmente o ne era appassionato. Lo pensa soprattutto dopo aver passato la giornata a rincorrere utenti che non riescono a entrare nel pc perchè non si accorgono di non aver attivato il tastierino numerico mentre digitano la password (che li obbligo ad avere alfanumericalunghissimaconcaratteridiognigenere)...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Il problema vero non è rendere facile l'uso del pc, ma fare si che certi utenti imparino ad usare il cervello prima di pretendere di usare un pc...

My 2 cents

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shev wrote:*   

> O se non era questo che intendeva, è quello che credo io 

 

Esattamente quello che intendevo

----------

## Raffo

@shev: ma quante monete da 2 centisimi hai??  :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## idum

Ho letto molte cose "rabbrividenti" in questo topic, invero.

Parto dalla posizione più radicale: la patente per l'uso del pc. 

Chi fa danni agli altri con il pc non sono affatto gli utonti, ma chi crea e diffonde i virus. Con la tua logica, chi non prende il vaccino e non adotta le migliori strategie contro i batteri non merita di respirare in pubblico, federico. 

Ovviamente si tratta di percorrere una strada di evoluzione dell'informatica che consenta a chiunque di poter usare in maniera corretta il pc a prescindere dal livello di informatizzazione avanzata. Da questo punto di vista c'e' da dire che Windows sta seguendo un ottimo percorso dal momento in cui si e' messa a fare cose serie con XP e l'attuale pc con service pack2 che ti obbliga (a meno che tu non lo disinstalli apposta) ad attivare un firewall è un buon punto a favore della casa di Redmont. E già su Outlook e' gia' installato un buon filtro antispam (non perfetto ma buono), e via dicendo altri piccoli passi che pian piano conducono l'utente medio a un buon livello di utilizzo senza grandi problemi.

Così come è evidente che la maggiore pecca di linux, e il suo maggiore ritardo attuale è la mancanza di "semplicità concettuale" che possiede windows stesso. L'ambiente Kde o Gnome, per parlare dei più diffusi, o distribuzioni da questo punto di vista ottime come Mandrake è già un bel punto di partenza, ma manca ancora quel deciso passo in avanti che renda il sistema stesso edibile per un utente che non ha profonde conoscenze informatiche, ovvero una sorta di scheletro installativo e applicativo veloce e standard che, come su windows o su mac, fanno identificare immediatamente il prodotto, ed abituare l'utente alle sue funzionalità.  Per molti utenti, che si avvicinano a linux, sentono parlare di 200 distribuzioni, di 200 kernel, vedono 30 applicazioni che fanno tutte cose simili ma non uguali e non sanno neanche dove andarle a prendere. Non è affatto facile, per un utente medio, comprendere la mentalità che c'e' dietro.

E' chiaro però che il discorso si rovescia simmetricamente per gli utenti più esperti: maggiore scelta e personalizzazione sono le caratteristiche che windows non ha e che l'utente raffinato insegue. E, ad esempio, quel che attira l'utente esperto sempre di più verso Gentoo è il sistema portage che consente di avere personalizzazione, aggiornamento e un sistema ottimizzato, a prezzo di una iniziale complessità e lentezza installativa e qualche notte con il pc acceso (che ci rimarrebbe comunque per i vari p2p e/o server).

La differenza fra i due tipi di utenti è chiara, come è chiaro che non si possono mettere sullo stesso piano con le stesse esigenze.

Esiste dunque una chiara strategia da seguire sul proprio computer a seconda del livello di conoscenza: 

1) bassa o nulla: windows o mac osx

2) media: uso avanzato di windows o mac e qualche semplice distro, tipo Mandrake in doppia installazione

3) elevata: una distro soddisfacente: debian o Gentoo con forse una doppia instalazione per alcune applicazioni come i giochi o altro sui desktop oriented.

Concludo dicendo che Gentoo non deve essere più semplice, o meglio, può e deve migliorare sotto l'aspetto della funzionalità e delle potenzialità, ma non a prezzo di compromessi sulla sua "indole avanzata".

Scusate se mi sono dilungato

Idum

----------

## codadilupo

 *_sys/sid wrote:*   

> @fedeliallalinea: Perche' ??? Secondo me' piu' le cose sono difficili, piu' si impara...
> 
> per voi non e' cosi ???
> 
> Io dall'installazione di gentoo, ho imparato molto...

 

a me di recente hanno regalato (giusto perché non sapevano che farsene) il libro della McGrawHill C++.

Non ci ho capito una m..a  :Wink: 

Piu' una cosa é oltre il nostro livello di comprensione, meno si ha la possibilità superare il livello stesso.

Io, che ancora non sono riuscito a completare un'ìinstallazione Debian (ebbene si', crocifiggetemi  :Wink: ), ho installato al primo colpo gentoo, proprio perché era tutto, meno che difficile  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## federico

 *idum wrote:*   

> Ho letto molte cose "rabbrividenti" in questo topic, invero.
> 
> Parto dalla posizione più radicale: la patente per l'uso del pc. 
> 
> Chi fa danni agli altri con il pc non sono affatto gli utonti, ma chi crea e diffonde i virus. Con la tua logica, chi non prende il vaccino e non adotta le migliori strategie contro i batteri non merita di respirare in pubblico, federico. 
> ...

 

Odio quando mi si mettono in bocca parole che non ho detto.

Non ho parlato di patente informatica e non intendo parlarne perche' a mio avviso si concretizza in un grosso giro d'affari nel quale non voglio entrare.

Ho detto che l' "utente virale" che causa danni a molti dovrebbe pagare per la sua inettitudine e non far pagare la sua inettitudine a tutti gli altri utenti.

Del resto neanche il tuo paragone e' del tutto corretto perche' c'e' anche gente che ha virus informatici e se ne sbatte e usa il pc fino a quando funziona e poi formatta continuando a infettare altri pc, e in alcuni posti avere una malattia ed esserne consci di esserlo e tuttavia attaccare tale malattia ad altre persone e' considerato reato.

Mi chiedo a cosa serva specificare a fondo messaggio che il tono era volutamente un po' esagerato per poi venire etichettato come estremista lo stesso...

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io, che ancora non sono riuscito a completare un'ìinstallazione Debian (ebbene si', crocifiggetemi ), ho installato al primo colpo gentoo, proprio perché era tutto, meno che difficile 
> 
> Coda

 

Quantunque l'insta di Debian dovrebbe essere alla tua portata Coda, secondo me siamo tutti qui a parlare di gentoo perche' siamo stati tutti bravi e diligenti e abbiamo letto il manuale di istruzioni !

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Odio quando mi si mettono in bocca parole che non ho detto

 

Su su ragazzi il forum e' un bel mezzo di comunicazione ma le incomprensioni sono facilissime da crearsi. Dai nessuno insinua nulla (o almeno spero)

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *idum wrote:*   

> Ho letto molte cose "rabbrividenti" in questo topic, invero.
> 
> Parto dalla posizione più radicale: la patente per l'uso del pc. 
> 
> [snip]
> ...

 

sono d'accordo dal primo all'ultimo punto di quello che dici... è quello che ho cercato di dire per 4 o 5 post senza riuscire a farmi capire =)

trall'altro non so se qualcuno ha letto l'editoriale su Linux & co. riguardante Gnome e MacOs X... in sostanza dice che gli sviluppatori di gnome sostengono di aver raggiunto il livello di facilità di Windows vantandosene e che il prossimo passo sarebbe stato MacOs X, in risposta il direttore di L&c sostiene quello che molti hanno espresso nei post precedenti dicendo che facilità d'utilizzo non sempre è uguale a funzionalità... qualcun altro l'ha letto? che ne pensate?

----------

## federico

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> trall'altro non so se qualcuno ha letto l'editoriale su Linux & co. riguardante Gnome e MacOs X... in sostanza dice che gli sviluppatori di gnome sostengono di aver raggiunto il livello di facilità di Windows vantandosene e che il prossimo passo sarebbe stato MacOs X, in risposta il direttore di L&c sostiene quello che molti hanno espresso nei post precedenti dicendo che facilità d'utilizzo non sempre è uguale a funzionalità... qualcun altro l'ha letto? che ne pensate?

 

Io non avrei fatto un discorso di paragone quanto di possibilita' di utilizzare un pc con tale sistema. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, intendo dire che probabilmente un utente novizio _che non ha mai utilizzato un computer con windows_ riuscirebbe facilmente ad imparare con gnome. Ritengo che sia piu' facile coltivare una mente priva di nozioni che fare il passaggio di sistema perche l'utente cerca sempre di ritrovare le cose che conosceva negli stessi punti.

----------

## idum

Mi sono espresso male, Federico. Non pensavo affatto che tu ti riferissi a patenti certificate come quelle dell'Aica, per intendersi. Ma ho preso il termine "patente" dal tuo esempio. Mi dispiace per l'incomprensione.

E' che però, nello stesso tempo, mi scoccia sentir parlare qualcuno di "impedire ai non esperti di usare un pc". 

Nessuno è nato imparato e non per tutti la priorità della vita è programmare un firmware. C'e' chi lascia il pc con i virus fregandosene di tutti e c'e' chi ti viene a fregare la macchina sotto casa. La classica questione di far di ogni erba un fascio.

Idum

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *idum wrote:*   

> C'e' da dire che Windows sta seguendo un ottimo percorso

 verso un burrone profondissimo?

L'utente medio (che in realtà è l'utente scarsissimo in valore assoluto) rimarrà sempre tale se nn gli spieghi come si fanno le cose ma gliele fai trovare già pronte (e spesso fatte male)

 *Quote:*   

> una sorta di scheletro installativo e applicativo veloce e standard

 

da quanto non installi una mandrake o una fedora? E' più semplice che installare windows 2000...

 *Quote:*   

> Per molti utenti, che si avvicinano a linux, sentono parlare di 200 distribuzioni, di 200 kernel, vedono 30 applicazioni

 

E capiscono che il mondo dell'informatica è parecchio più vasto e vario di quel piccolo cortile chiuso con le "finestre" in cui erano soliti pascolare...

Non è una buona cosa?  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Esiste dunque una chiara strategia da seguire sul proprio computer a seconda del livello di conoscenza: 

 

Ma non dovrebbe dipendere in realtà da quello che ci devi fare?

Immagino che tutti quanti noi abbiamo sempre imparato fin dove ci serviva per fare determinate cose... poi c'è anche un minimo di passione, ma non puoi pensare che tutti debbano averla per l'informatica....   :Wink: 

IMHO tutto il problema di linux per gli utenti medi in realtà si riduce nella annosa questione del supporto hardware

E' difficile trovare i drivers per le periferiche e quei pochi driver spesso sono difficili da configurare spesso per mancanza di assistenza da parte del fornitore.

Se tutti facessero driver open per il proprio hardware (che cosa abbiano da rimetterci lo sanno solo loro... vendono il pezzo, non il software!) sarebbero tutti integrati nel kernel e linux batterebbe windows 10:0

----------

## idum

Ma scusa, Cazzantonio, tu conosci esattamente come funziona la tua automobile? Avrebbe senso se qualcuno ti dicesse che se non ti monti da solo il motore, la trasmissione e tutto il resto, tu la macchina non la devi guidare?

Quando tu vai in treno, non stai a dire che vorresti molte locomotive differenti, o sedili di di materiale e colore tutti diversi e non ti lamenti se il mondo dei treni è molto più vasto del piccolo cortile del pendolino in cui sei solito pascolare fra casa e lavoro.

Ti piacerebbe avere una lavastoviglie che sembra facile e standard ma in cui ogni volta il posto dove mettere il detersivo cambia? una volta in /bin una volta in /usr/lib/.qiueiru e cosi' via.

Il fatto e' che un pc e' uno strumento e gli strumenti si usano con lo scopo di produttivita'. Il problema dei drivers non è affatto la questione principale: il 90% degli utilizzatori non sa neanche cosa sia un driver e saperlo gli e' completamente inutile per l'uso del pc.

Il problema di installare un driver è qualcosa che leggi in questo forum, non mentre vai a parlare dai clienti.

E', credo, tutta li la differenza: se si parla di comunità di smanettatori, allora la questione che si fa qui non si pone neanche; se si parla del mondo reale invece le cose sono differenti.

Idum

----------

## federico

Io invece supporto la teoria dei driver che avevo nel mio piccolo indentificato come uno dei maggiori problemi di linux verso il grande pubblico. Pensa se installando linux tutto l'hardware fosse perfettamente riconosciuto e il tuo unico problema fosse giocare con KDE, sicuramente moltissimi problemi sarebbero risolti. Non tutti ma molti...

Ad ogni modo questo non e' un problema relativo a gentoo ma a tutto il mondo unix...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io quel che è una profonda ignoranza di chi usa il PC.

Il vero problema è che ci si limita a insegnare funzioni anzichè funzionalità. Perchè? Ma perchè è più "veloce" [o almeno questo è quello che si pensa] insegnare fai click-qui-e-poi-qua, anzichè spiegare che gle scritte sono lì non solo per riempire lo spazio ma anche per esser lette.

Parlando del computer, non capisco come mai il concetto di democrazia che tanto piace nella vita-di-tutti-i-giorni non possa trovare atuazione sul web. Come le autostrade ci ripetono "l'auto può essere un arma, non uccidere". Potrebbe esser tranquillamente riadattata alla realtà dell'informatica del giorno d'oggi.

L'utente ha bisogno di funzionalità: l'utente vuole legger la posta, non usare Outl8k, l'utente vuole navigare non usare IE, l'utente vuole scrivere non usare whord.

Dove sta scritto che per fare alcune du queste cose ci sia bisogno di un PC?

Sono daccordo con Davide Bianchi: caspita, non vedo l'ora che sony e nintendo facciano evolvere le loro console in modo tale da soddifare le esigenze dell'entry-user. Potrà così guardarsi i suoi porno sul salotto di casa navigando con la banda larga sul TV, senza dover temere dialer/virus che poi si andrebbero a discapito della comunità.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *idum wrote:*   

> Ma scusa, Cazzantonio, tu conosci esattamente come funziona la tua automobile?

 Quando fai la patente non ti spiegano solo il codice della strada, ma anche come funzionano le componenti interne di un'automobile, ti sei mai chiesti il perchè?

 *idum wrote:*   

> Il fatto e' che un pc e' uno strumento e gli strumenti si usano con lo scopo di produttivita'

 Già ma per produrre devo conoscere certe funzionalità astratte [creare un file, salvare un file dal web] non clickete-click sull'icona della stella a 5 punte e poi sul teschio.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Del resto neanche il tuo paragone e' del tutto corretto perche' c'e' anche gente che ha virus informatici e se ne sbatte e usa il pc fino a quando funziona e poi formatta continuando a infettare altri pc, e in alcuni posti avere una malattia ed esserne consci di esserlo e tuttavia attaccare tale malattia ad altre persone e' considerato reato.

 Ottimo esempio. 

A questo proposito avevo letto che per ovviare il problema dell'utonto/utente untore_volontario, si stava pensando ad uno standard per apparecchiature di rete al fine di non dare l'accesso alla rete a PC senza le patch e l'antivirus aggiornati.

----------

## idum

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io invece supporto la teoria dei driver che avevo nel mio piccolo indentificato come uno dei maggiori problemi di linux verso il grande pubblico. Pensa se installando linux tutto l'hardware fosse perfettamente riconosciuto e il tuo unico problema fosse giocare con KDE, sicuramente moltissimi problemi sarebbero risolti. Non tutti ma molti...
> 
> Ad ogni modo questo non e' un problema relativo a gentoo ma a tutto il mondo unix...

 

Sicuramente, ma sempre lato esperti. Lato utenti medi, il driver è l'ultima delle loro (apparenti) preoccupazioni.

Prendiamo il caso di un pc fatto con hardware tutto linux compatibile. Per l'utente esperto, ovviamente si tratta di un grande passo avanti nell'utilizzabilità. Per l'utente non esperto, tale aspetto diviene intangibile.

Anche oggi, se prendi hardware perfettamente compatibile per linux (ad esempio con scheda grafica Nvidia), non è che la questione per l'utente cambia.

idum

----------

## idum

....

Tu sai, deadhead, smontare e rimontare la tua macchina? Sai sostituire il carburatore o la cinghia? Perchè queste operazioni sono l'equivalente di compilare un driver e installarlo nel kernel. 

Presentano per un meccanico la stessa difficoltà che tu hai nel compilare un kernel e renderlo operativo.

...

Anche un utente mediobasso sa cos'e' un file, una cartella, una directory. Oggi come oggi chi usa un computer, a parte i supernovizi che vanno a fare i corsi e quindi sono solo in una situazione transitoria, ha una conoscenza inziale di informatica equivalente a quella che ti fornisce la patente di guida sul motore.

errore di randomaze: Parlando di utonti io sono l'utonto moderatore che ha editato il post invece di quotarlo e poi ha anche premuto submit

 :Crying or Very sad: 

idum, scusami infinitamente per le parti cancellate, mi prostro ai tuoi piedi emntre cerco di sistemare qualcosa rimetetndo almeno quello che stavo quotando

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

aiuto mi sono perso, ma sto 3d dove sta andando a finire?qua mi sembra che ognuuno dica la sua, ma non ci sia un vero e proprio Topic...

----------

## federico

 *idum wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Io invece supporto la teoria dei driver che avevo nel mio piccolo indentificato come uno dei maggiori problemi di linux verso il grande pubblico. Pensa se installando linux tutto l'hardware fosse perfettamente riconosciuto e il tuo unico problema fosse giocare con KDE, sicuramente moltissimi problemi sarebbero risolti. Non tutti ma molti...
> 
> Ad ogni modo questo non e' un problema relativo a gentoo ma a tutto il mondo unix... 
> 
> Sicuramente, ma sempre lato esperti. Lato utenti medi, il driver è l'ultima delle loro (apparenti) preoccupazioni.
> ...

 

Bhe no e' lato utente sia esperto o non esperto. L'utente esperto che ha vissuto notti insonni dietro a driver che non funzionavano sara' molto contento del passo avanti, l'untete inesperto di linux che non sapeva nulla di tutte queste problematiche continuera' a vivere tranquillo e ad avere i suoi problemi sugli applicativi -che sono il suo unico problema qualora ce ne fossero- e non etichetterebbe linux un OS di seconda scelta perche' "non supportato"...

Non so se avete avuto occasione di mostrare o di far installare linux a qualche amico e di sentirlo parlare di linux come una schifezza perche' non andava nulla di tutto l'hardware che aveva sul pc o ad ogni modo farlo andare qualora supportato era sempre difficile...

Se questo amico avesse avuto un sistema funzionante in fatto di hardware come windows i suoi unici commenti sarebbero stati sugli applicativi che non trovava identici a windows  :Smile: 

Un bel traguardo no ?

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Del resto neanche il tuo paragone e' del tutto corretto perche' c'e' anche gente che ha virus informatici e se ne sbatte e usa il pc fino a quando funziona e poi formatta continuando a infettare altri pc, e in alcuni posti avere una malattia ed esserne consci di esserlo e tuttavia attaccare tale malattia ad altre persone e' considerato reato. Ottimo esempio. 
> 
> A questo proposito avevo letto che per ovviare il problema dell'utonto/utente untore_volontario, si stava pensando ad uno standard per apparecchiature di rete al fine di non dare l'accesso alla rete a PC senza le patch e l'antivirus aggiornati.

 

questa è l'ottica più longhornista che possa esistere! è veramente un grande fratello allora! mi sembra DECISAMENTE esagerato questo tipo di azioni... penso che non ci siano molti utenti che volontariamente installano il blaster o il sasser sul loro pc senza porvi rimedio, anche perchè altrimenti non riuscirebbero ad usare il loro computer... e cmq più che la non capacità secondo me è da guardare la non voglia (diversa dalla non volontà).... un mio amico aveva 6000 virus sul computer.... 6000   :Shocked:   e quando mi ha chiesto come fare a toglierli gliel'ho spiegato e lui l'ha fatto...

----------

## SilverXXX

Il problema dei driver è sicuramente grande, e su questo non ci piove; però c'è anche il problema dell'installazione dei driver: cioè non è detto che una casa voglia rilasciare le sue specifiche dell'hw ed è liberissima di farlo, poi magari fa un driver proprietario ottimo (vedi nvidia); ci deve per me essere anche un formato di installazione dei driver unico supportato da tutte le distribuzioni (magari integrato a livello di kernel), in modo che, una volta attaccata la periferica, tu clicchi due volte nel file che trovi nel cd e il driver è installato, senza dover fare compilazioni varie. Poi ovviamente sorgono problemi per il fatto che ognuno ha kernel differenti, ma come ha già fatto nvidia, il problema si può risolvere, se si hanno i file del kernel sul sistema.

----------

## motaboy

SilverXXX: ripeto la domanda che ti ho fatto prima.

cosa c'é di difficile in un 

```

emerge nvidia-kernel

```

 :Question: 

Credo che la situazioni sia piú complicata per altre distro ritenute piú facili.

Se mi dici che é difficile perché devi scrivere (con la tastiera!!!!) qualcosa, allora lasciamo perdere...

----------

## randomaze

 *idum wrote:*   

> Tu sai, deadhead, smontare e rimontare la tua macchina? Sai sostituire il carburatore o la cinghia? Perchè queste operazioni sono l'equivalente di compilare un driver e installarlo nel kernel. 
> 
> Presentano per un meccanico la stessa difficoltà che tu hai nel compilare un kernel e renderlo operativo.

 

Faccio notare che il problema che tu citi potrebbe essere risolto mettendo in portage un ebuild "kernel-bin" compilato con genkernel.

Tuttavia non é mai stato fatto (almeno credo), probabilmente perché, come detto prima da qualcuno, ci sono varie distribuzioni. Qualcuna "facile" e qualcuna più complessa.

Tuttavia IMHO continuo a sostenere che bisogna leggere il manuale di istruzioni, anche del videoregistratore o della lavastoviglie.

 *Quote:*   

> Anche un utente mediobasso sa cos'e' un file, una cartella, una directory. Oggi come oggi chi usa un computer, a parte i supernovizi che vanno a fare i corsi e quindi sono solo in una situazione transitoria, ha una conoscenza inziale di informatica equivalente a quella che ti fornisce la patente di guida sul motore.

 

Hai un concetto molto, molto elevato della gente comune.

Tra chi "usa un computer" c'é gente che ha imparato a premere bottoni e, quando si trova davanti strane scritte in inglese preme "Yes" perché così gli hanno insegnato. E di fare un corso se ne frega, tutto quello che gli importa é usare il PC per scaricare musica.

Molti impiegati non sono interessati al PC, non sono in grado di installare un driver, e neanche al concetto di file o cartella. Solo sanno che devono salvare il loro foglio elettronico in quel posto e dargli quel nome. Punto.

e per fare i moderatori bisogna fare attenzione  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> .... in modo che, una volta attaccata la periferica, tu clicchi due volte nel file che trovi nel cd e il driver è installato, senza dover fare compilazioni varie....

 

Hai così tanta nostalgia di windows?

Sinceramente io mi sdegnerei se fosse così

Il cliccka-cliccka sarà ance veloce... ma preferisco sapere cosa viene installato nel mio computer, dove e cosa fa di preciso puttosto che rimettermi nelle mani di un'entità astratta come i pacchettini di driver microsoft! 

nel caso più complicato ora come ora ti tocca fare:

```
./configure

make

make install

```

Se sono binari di solito c'è uno scriptino 

```
instal.sh
```

(che si avvicina pericolosamente al concetto di doppio click che hai esposto prima te)

Oppure nel caso più semplice di tutti

```
emerge nomedriver
```

è così difficile?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *idum wrote:*   

> errore di randomaze: Parlando di utonti io sono l'utonto moderatore che ha editato il post invece di quotarlo e poi ha anche premuto submit
> 
>  

 

Anche a me e' capitato una volta. Dai dopo la terza volta impari  :Very Happy:  (almeno per me e' stato cosi)

----------

## idum

No problem, randomaze  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *idum wrote:*   

> No problem, randomaze 

 

Grazie per la comprensione  :Smile: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Non ho nostalgia d windows, che uso a malapena per giocare, e trovo che merge nomedriver non sia affatto complesso (sono un utente gentoo anche per le innegabili qualità di portage); ma penso che, se per noi, sia importante vedere cosa fa una installazione, e non abbiamo problemi ad andare sulla linea di testo per dare i comandi e i parametri giusti, per l'utonto non è la stessa cosa, per un utonto di livello non infimo (quelli sono irrecuperabili, lin o win non c'entrano) cliccare due volte sull'icona di un file di installazione dei driver è già molto, ci vuole l'autoplay per avere più sicurezza. Bisogna sempre ricordarsi, in discorsi di questo tipo, del target di cui stiamo parlando: non di noi, ma degli utonti che si trovano costretti ad usare windows (e il negoziante, anche volendo, non ci può fare molto) per avere meno problemi.

ps. comunque non mi riferisco solo a gentoo, che per alcuni aspetti è più semplice, ma a linux in generale.

----------

## codadilupo

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> per un utonto di livello non infimo (quelli sono irrecuperabili, lin o win non c'entrano) cliccare due volte sull'icona di un file di installazione dei driver è già molto, ci vuole l'autoplay per avere più sicurezza. 

 

oddio, so di andare un po' off-topic, ma il punto da cui parto é che l'informatica é uno strumento fortemente democraticizzante, e tale deve rimanere: se ci mettiamo a fare l'autoplay allora possiamo andare tutti a remengo. Utonti o no, l'emancipazione é un dovere morale. 

 *Quote:*   

> Bisogna sempre ricordarsi, in discorsi di questo tipo, del target di cui stiamo parlando: non di noi, ma degli utonti che si trovano costretti ad usare windows (e il negoziante, anche volendo, non ci può fare molto) per avere meno problemi.

 

torno a ripetermi: se il mondo va in una direzione sbagliata, e io seguo solo perché é piu' comodo, invece di farmi mille sbattimenti non vado da nessuna parte. Capra sono e capra rimango.

Okey, io sono e rimango capra anche se sto usando gentoo GNU/Linux da ormai un paio d'anni, ma almeno me ne rendo conto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## idum

(Ho un'attimo di pausa e intervengo al volo).

Ecco, un buon punto è proprio quello di codadilupo.

Oggi l'uso dell'informatica richiede una alfabetizzazione alla pari di quella che è stata richiesta per la parola scritta. 

Internet è quello che fu un tempo la televisione, lo strumento principe per attirare la gente verso la cultura in questo caso informatica, ed in effetti, da quando la rete è diventata un "luogo comune" sempre più gente usa i pc e di "puri analfabeti" ce ne sono sempre meno.

Forse, uno sforzo che probabilmente solo la comunità linux potrebbe fare è creare realmente un ambiente completo e "controllato" che sia open source e che sia per l'utente istruttivo, con opportuni tools di insegnameno che spieghino come le cose funzionano e che permettano, sempre con gli opportuni tools, di andare a personalizzare e sviluppare il proprio sistema.

Una specie di Knoppix, insomma, in cui però lo scopo non è prestazionale ma funzionale, quasi educativo. Non vorrei però essere frainteso: il sistema che dovrebbe venir fuori non è un SO giocattolo, ma un sistema completamente funzionante e competitivo in cui però ci sia un uso "smodato" di suggerimenti ed help e wizards fin da quando si accende il computer.

A mio parere solo in questa maniera si può raggiungere qualunque utente e utonto, dargli uno strumento alternativo a Windows e che porti realmente ad una evoluzione della specie.

E, secondo me, è proprio la struttura Gentoo quella ideale per un progetto del genere (considerando che oramai la connettività non è più un problema insormontabile). 

Scusate se mi sono dilungato, è che in queste discussioni mi appassiono  :Very Happy: 

idum

----------

## randomaze

 *idum wrote:*   

> Una specie di Knoppix, insomma, in cui però lo scopo non è prestazionale ma funzionale, quasi educativo. Non vorrei però essere frainteso: il sistema che dovrebbe venir fuori non è un SO giocattolo, ma un sistema completamente funzionante e competitivo in cui però ci sia un uso "smodato" di suggerimenti ed help e wizards fin da quando si accende il computer.
> 
> ...
> 
> E, secondo me, è proprio la struttura Gentoo quella ideale per un progetto del genere (considerando che oramai la connettività non è più un problema insormontabile). 

 

Capisco il il concetto ma non capisco perché proprio knoppix non può assolvere lo scopo proposto (visto che già adesso é quanto di più facile da installare sia in circolazione...) e perché dici che "la struttura Gentoo" é quella ideale per un progetto del genere. La connettività non é un problema ma non so quanta gente "normale" ha voglia di aspettare 1 giorno per avere un desktop KDE...

/me ha controllato tre volte se vaceva un "edit" o un "reply"...

----------

## idum

 *Quote:*   

> Capisco il il concetto ma non capisco perché proprio knoppix non può assolvere lo scopo proposto (visto che già adesso é quanto di più facile da installare sia in circolazione...) e perché dici che "la struttura Gentoo" é quella ideale per un progetto del genere. La connettività non é un problema ma non so quanta gente "normale" ha voglia di aspettare 1 giorno per avere un desktop KDE...
> 
> /me ha controllato tre volte se vaceva un "edit" o un "reply"...

 

Knoppix non è produttivo, il sistema non è aggiornabile, e poi non da dei tutorial per ogni cosa. E' un ottimo sistema, però. Se ci fosse una gentoo che partisse da un sistema già pronto come un Knoppix (in cui puoi fare una installazione-copia sull'hd invece di rimanere su cd) che poi abbia un sistema per "riadattare" tramite wizards e demoni di individuazione dell'hardware-riconoscimento del driver adatto (anche basati su una depository online) l'installato per la macchina, e che andasse a farsi l'aggiornamento tutto in background sarebbe l'ideale.

E' a mio parere abbastanza scontato che, visto che portage fornisce tutti gli strumenti per fare aggiornamenti personalizzati, Gentoo potrebbe essere la base di lavoro, anche da un punto di vista gestionale: basta mettere in background un emerge -uD world mensile (con qualche sistema automatico di sistemazione dei vari files di configurazione), e si risolve il problema. Basterebbe infatti mettere nel portage i files di aggiornamento e di "sistemazione" delle nuove configuraizoni e questi verrebbero subito captati al settimanale emerge sync, in maniera trasparente all'utente, una specie dell'attuale Windows Update ma oggettivamente più completo.

Secondo me potrebbe funzionare. Sarebbe il vero salto di qualità.

Torno a lavurar  :Smile: 

----------

## strafacendo

Ho letto solo l'ultimo post e il paragone con windows update non mi è piaciuto tanto. Secondo me la cosa più bella di linux è che sai sempre quello che sta facendo, e poi siamo tutti d'accordo che windows è un cesso di sistema operativo, solitamente si imitano le cose migliori non peggiori.

Per una persona che per la prima volta accende un computer e non ha mai visto un sistema operativo è la stessa identica cosa che si trovi davanti linux, windows o un altro SO, anche con windows a volte si hanno problemi nell'installare software o driver, forse ora un pò di meno, ma sicuramente non perchè è stato migliorato il sistema operativo, ma perchè è più supportato dai produttori, se anche linux fosse più supportato dai produttori secondo me non sarebbe così difficile il passaggio al pinguino.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Il problema dei driver è sicuramente grande, e su questo non ci piove; però c'è anche il problema dell'installazione dei driver: cioè non è detto che una casa voglia rilasciare le sue specifiche dell'hw ed è liberissima di farlo, poi magari fa un driver proprietario ottimo (vedi nvidia); ci deve per me essere anche un formato di installazione dei driver unico supportato da tutte le distribuzioni (magari integrato a livello di kernel), in modo che, una volta attaccata la periferica, tu clicchi due volte nel file che trovi nel cd e il driver è installato, senza dover fare compilazioni varie. Poi ovviamente sorgono problemi per il fatto che ognuno ha kernel differenti, ma come ha già fatto nvidia, il problema si può risolvere, se si hanno i file del kernel sul sistema.

 

mmmm.. quando ho parlato di HAL mi sa che nessuno ha letto... vediamo a fare un disegnigno, magari è + chiaro:

HAL = driver unico per Windows/UNIX = fai un click e installi il driver

utopia? no, realtà dal lontano 1999

tecnologia aliena? no, è nata come idea per l'ambiete *NIX, ma solo Microsoft e RISC OS l'hanno adottata ufficialmente (mica scemi  :Wink: )

è ancora tutto su carta? no, il codice sorgente esiste dal 2000, basta usarlo, è li a disposizione di chiunque

linux userà mai questa tecnologia? come detto nel precedente post, si, Xorg dalla prossima release lo userà per cui potremo usare i driver per windows (sempre che rispettino lo standard HAL al 100%, cosa che dubito fortemente) direttamente in linux

ma i produttori di hardware sviluppano driver HAL? si, matrox lo fa parecchio e il vecchio Xfree usava i driver HAL di matrox under linux

ma se esiste già perchè questo standard non viene implementato anche per il kernel? perchè bisognerebbe riscrivere da capo gran parte del kernel e gli sviluppatori del kernel non ritengono questo aspetto una priorità

e in caso di kernel differenti, sorgono problemi? no, lo scopo di HAL è proprio questo, è una API che si pone tra il kernel e l'hardware allo scopo appunto di rendere "standard" l'accesso alle periferiche indipendentemente dal kernel usato

----------

## federico

Gli sviluppatori del kernel cosa ritengono che sia una priorita' ?

----------

## oRDeX

bhè in effetti riscrivere parte del kernel non sarebbe roba da poco. Comunque una cosa del genere penso che rivoluzionerebbe il mondo GNU/Linux. Niente + problemi di driver incompatibili...forse gli sviluppatori lavorano a qlc di + importante di questo aspetto che alla fin fine interessa solo gli utilizzatori di Linux su Desktop

----------

## federico

Hai detto nulla.. Gli utilizzatori desktop sono abbastanza cruciali per la _GRANDE_ diffusione del sistema operativo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## oRDeX

In effetti hai ragione anche tu...bho non so che dire..se mettono solo in todo una simile innovazione avran i loro motivi...bhu   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## federico

Si bhe probabilmente, siccome non siamo dentro la cosa nn possiamo capirli ma ci saranno di sicuro  :Smile:  [spero   :Twisted Evil:  ]

----------

## !equilibrium

penso che la priorità attuale degli sviluppatori del kernel sia quella di raggiungere la stabilità e l'affidabilità dello stesso...

rivoluzionare totalmente un kernel vorrebbe dire porlo in una situazione tale da risultare completamente instabile per un bel po di tempo, quindi presumo che gli sviluppatori stiano procedendo gradualmente al fine di "trasformare" il kernel e raggiungere l'obiettivo prefissato evitando di stravolgere il mondo intero Linux come lo vediamo oggi...

riscrivere da capo 3/4 del core del kernel è un bel rischio da questo punto di vista... l'ideale forse sarebbe quello di fare un fork dell'attuale kernel, ma se lo stesso Linus non ha intenzione di sbattere la testa in un progetto del genere, figuriamoci gli altri sviluppatori

----------

## randomaze

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> penso che la priorità attuale degli sviluppatori del kernel sia quella di raggiungere la stabilità e l'affidabilità dello stesso...
> 
> 

 

Si e per questo mi sembra meglio che sia Xorg a supportare HAL e non il kernel...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si e per questo mi sembra meglio che sia Xorg a supportare HAL e non il kernel...

 

si ok, questo per quanto concerne i driver video, ma per il resto?

l'ideale sarebbe proprio che le api di HAL fossero gestite per intero dal kernel, in questo modo poi qualunque programma può usare il supporto HAL senza problemi e gestire i driver di qualunque periferica.... bhe, sicuramente un giorno arriveremo anche a questo risultato, discuterne adesso però è alquanto prematuro... di positivo c'è che adesso abbiamo una speranza a cui aggrapparci   :Laughing: 

----------

## motaboy

Scusa, forse l'ho perso, ma potresti postare un link?

comunque questo HAL si confonde con l'HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) di freedesktop, anche perché entrambi sono legati all'hardware ma quest'ultimo non centra niente col kernel space.

----------

## tassoman

Ierisera sono andato a letto dopo aver letto sto topic, e mi sono soffermato a filosofeggiare un po prima di addormentarmi...  :Smile: 

Credo di essere d'accordo con il Daniele della sala macchine, anche se bisogna ammettere che anche attivissimo non ha tutti i torti mettendosi contro alla necessità di purezza e alla smania di controllo totale.

Ora, storicizziamoci, ho da poco visto il film "pirati della silicon valley" che spiega brevemente l'ascesa di apple e di microsoft, qua tutti son contro a gates, che è il paperone del mondo, ma nessuno si mette contro apple, che prima ancora di gates ha rivoluzionato l'area consumer e enduser.

Forse nessuno si lamenta di apple nemmeno perchè le cose le fanno fatte bene, (design a parte che è un must per apple).

Mi spiego, OS X tiger (il prossimo che deve uscire) dicono (S.Jobs) che sia basato su unix, e introduce migliorie notevoli rispetto a longhorn. Ok grazie al caxxo non è che ci voglia poi tanto...  :Razz: 

Xò secondo me l'osservazione da fare è che apple si avvicina ad unix!

Sappiamo anche che in anni di lotta commerciale con m$ apple ha sempre goduto di un certo tipo di utenti, che con li mac ci fanno certe cose, nient'altro di  straordinariamente diverso da quello per cui un mac nasce, publishing multimedia ecc.

Di certo con osX è difficile farci un server web, o ftp... o quel che vipare, un servizio professionale legato ad internet.

Cosa invece che si fà facilmente con linux, per la sua versatilità in questo campo. Linux è troppo versatile per essere visto solo come una piattaforma desktop multimediale. 

Non dico che è meno complicato ed elaborato di apple, o microsoft, ma di sicuro è molto più generalista, talmente tanto da dare al suo primo utente una ventata troppo ampia delle sue potenzialità.

E' per questo che è giusta l'esistenza di distribuzioni come mandrake e come gentoo, agli opposti. In sostanza alla fine, lo spirito free software è questo, decidere il livello di approfondimento e di controllo che si vuole avere dei propri strumenti.

Bisognerebbe creare una distro linux che sia un osX per i86

(scritto e non riletto)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *tassoman wrote:*   

> Di certo con osX è difficile farci un server web, o ftp... o quel che vipare, un servizio professionale legato ad internet.

 

affermazione totalmente falsa, si possono fare tranquillamente senza problemi... esistono anche i server Mac per tutte le esigenze.

----------

## =DvD=

@tassoman:

Ma hai mai usato un mac? E' gia da un po che si basa su unix...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Proseguimento per la tangente da questo 3d. Si suggerisce la lettura dell'intero 3D, che offre molti spunti di discussione.

Molto spesso quando vengono proposti tools per semplificare la vita, questi vengono male accolti dagli users di vecchia data.

Io penso che, se ciò che vien proposto di nuovo non elimina ma si aggiunge a quel che c'è di vecchio, beh, ben venga.

Inoltre è vero che l'essenza di gentoo è la sua didatticità e la sua plasmabilità, ma chiediamoci, è questo che vuole l'utente [ma sopratutto l'utente ha bisogno del PC  :Laughing:  ]?. 

Ammesso che l'utente voglia linux, si pone allora il problema del COME iniziare a far usare linux? Parlandone numerose volte con diverse persone le vie delineate sono 2:

ti do un OS grafico con il quale prendi confidenza e piano piano scopri quel che c'è sotto il cofano [volente o nolente certe nozioni le devi imparare]

ti do una shell e sbatti la capoccia o chiedi aiuto finchè non capisci.

Io onestamente preferisco che la scelta sia di usare linux che di usare una distro piuttosto che un'altra sia libera e personale. Se una persona vuole per motivi ideologici economici socio psico pedagogici iniziare d usare linux non credo che cmq Gentoo sia la prima distro che gli darei in mano. E' meglio IMHO che prima si scontri con quel che c'è in giro, che SENTA sulla sua pelle le limitazioni, i limiti ma anche i pregi delle altre distro e poi coscientemente, passi ad usare Gentoo...

Non credo sia falso dire che in giro vi siano distro più user-friendly, più n00b oriented che magari hanno anche uno scheletro forte [ubuntu è debian based ad esempio]

----------

